# T0YS!!!



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

my rats just got the marshalls ferret octopus toyhttp://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-14786&ps_session=9d19db268c5e2626ecb951fe3f7a3d5d)

and they LOVE IT. if you don't have it, get it.

also, get chubes! its like pvc but edible and colorful.
(http://www.petsolutions.com/Chubes-I-43860150-I-C-40001923-C-.aspx)

My girls love those. try them with yours..

does anyone else have store bought toys that their rats love.?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't see the link. Can you try to repost it? I would love to see it!


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

http://www.rabbitmart.com/shop/inde...6&ps_session=9d19db268c5e2626ecb951fe3f7a3d5d

There's the link

Emy


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

my rats love hamster balls. not to run around in but to curl up and cram into when tied to the side of the cage. and seeing as you can often find hamster balls at second hand shops like value village for only a few cents to a dollar its a really cheap and durable investment too.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

- Sand paper bird perches. The sand paper helps to file down their nails and gives them extra things to climb on.

- Fish tank decorations, like plastic logs, that are large enough for them to run and climb through.

- Jungle gyms for birds with ladders and bells and cups for treats. (There is a lady that sells awesome ones at our local swap meet.)

- Paint roller swimming pools with cold water and frozen veggies.

- Five or ten gallon tank with clean, untreated sand or potting soil for digging. (Just make sure it has a lid :lol: )


----------

